# دراسة فى عمليات الحفر العميق تحت الماء .هندسة الشواطىء



## Eng-Maher (23 أغسطس 2006)

الذين يعملون بمشروع او دراسة فى (Ultra Deep Water Drilling Riser Design
and Relative Technology).................
قد يفيدهم هذا الكتاب القيم ....والرابط هو 

http://www.ifp.fr/IFP/en/IFP02OGS.nsf/(VNoticesOGST)/7BEC6AABF0ECA2C6C1256CDE005825FD/$file/guesnon_v57n1.pdf?openelement 

:13:


----------



## speed99a (10 يونيو 2007)

اشكرك جزيلا يا اخي


----------



## ريمون عدلي (10 يونيو 2007)

اليوم اصبح الحفر تحت الماء من العمليات الهامه
شككككككككككررررررا استاذنا ماهر


----------



## khalidshahen (5 أغسطس 2007)

عذرا و لكن الرابط لا يعمل آمل إصلاحه إذا تكرمت أخي الفاضل


----------



## Eng-Maher (5 أغسطس 2007)

http://www.ifp.fr/IFP/en/researchindustry/explorationproduction/ac02.htm


----------



## Eng-Maher (5 أغسطس 2007)

http://www.ifp.fr/IFP/en/an.htm


----------



## Eng-Maher (5 أغسطس 2007)

كتاب اخر بشرح بسيط
http://www.kingdomdrilling.co.uk/drillops/openwater/OW9.pdf


----------



## sayedkingdom (22 يناير 2012)

اشكرك انا اعمل بمجال التكريك البحري مهندس كهرباء واتمني انه يفيدني


----------

